# SURABAYA | One City & Supermall Pakuwon Extention | 45 fl x 2 | 40 fl x 2 | U/C



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*one city & supermall pakuwon ekstension
Surabaya - Indonesia*

Rendering :









































































Maket : 




















​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update month of july 2013 



nidjiholic said:


> 21-07-2013


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

second pictures = looks so many antenna at there....


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update part month of july 2013



dimasputra said:


> 28/7/13
> *pardon for quality. kamera hape only. hihihi*
> 
> 1. parkir luar yang udah dipagari.
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update part month oh august 2013



nidjiholic said:


> 24-08-2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update month of october , first tower crane instaling



huahaha said:


>


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update month of october :banana:



New ren said:


> Update hari ini


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update month of november ( two tower crane instaling )



richgun17 said:


> _image hosted on *flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update month of november ( three tower crane instaling ) :apple:



nidjiholic said:


> 09-11-2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

VRS said:


> second pictures = looks so many antenna at there....


^^ yeah right , because in this area the center tower television in surabaya .


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

will be any 5 hospitals...?? 4 golf course and driving range ? all in 30 HA superblock?


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

5 hospitals is a bit overkill for such a small area. Might be a mistranslation?


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

yes i think so wrong written and mistranslation .


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update december 8/12/13



ray_sby said:


> 08/12/13​


​ ​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update 22 december 2013 :apple:



nidjiholic said:


> 22-12-2013


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update today :apple:

*


richgun17 said:


> _image hosted on *flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

the best development at eastern part of Surabaya kay:


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*update latest progres :apple:

*


huahaha said:


> versi sorenya


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

del


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

doposot


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*latest update :apple:

*


ray_sby said:


> 28-03-2014





dimasputra said:


> Tadi sore. From a moving car. Kurang fokus hehe.
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

second photo. advertising = The biggest superblock.
looks this project so massive size of construction will be...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice project.


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*latest update :apple:

*


huahaha said:


>


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Latest update *


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

_*Latest update :apple:

*_


nidjiholic said:


>


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Latest progress :apple:

*


richgun17 said:


>


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*latest progres :apple:

*


richgun17 said:


>


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*just update :apple:

*


nidjiholic said:


>


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*update ...*

*March 2017*


MH greenuwet said:


> source
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

